# Corsair AX860i 860 W



## crmaris (Nov 7, 2012)

A couple of days ago we reviewed the Corsair AX760i, which impressed us with amazing performance. Today we'll evaluate its bigger brother, the AX860i, which should perform equally as good and offer the same features with a little higher capacity.

*Show full review*


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 12, 2012)

A good build starts with a worthy PSU. Looks like this is one of those.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> A good build starts with a worthy PSU. Looks like this is one of those.



I agree, first good PSU and case, usually that stay for 2-3 builds.
I choose always case without plastic details, aluminium/steal with always IN design nothing cyber futuristic what is only short period IN. Classic design and Gold PSU.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 12, 2012)

Fantastic PSU and a awesome PSU line up from the AX series, hopefully they will get some competition to drive price down some time 

My next build will have a AX in it for sure, but I still can't find any PSU with as many AMPs as mine , but the rest of my PSU sucks


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you know what people can buy for 99$ in world?? Seasonic X-750. 
Do you know what people recommend in Serbia because only craps on our market for same price??? 
CM GX750. IT Genocide. Same price but quality is... that is on every level, graphics, coolers, PSU, RAM, SSD, 
only CPU and motherboards are competitive and graphic cards when I order for me. You can build only 30% of PC top quality, for the rest other will say 
You don't need that. Because poor offer.
CORSAIR is unable on our market. But who are strict and consistent he will succeed.
This PSU people only can look. I don't need I have two but I know now many of them wish that.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 21, 2012)

Seems to be the sweet spot for the new roll out. $20 more for 100W gain and still kick ass. I agree, more competition to drive the price down to around 1$169.99 to $179.99


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

My next PSU i think.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My next PSU i think.



I have a feeling that the analog one with the Seasonic inside will perform better


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My next PSU i think.


Overkill for you... SAve, $50 and get X550.  

Im rocking 4.5GHz 3570K and +70/+300 on the 680 and I cant break 400W.............. at the wall.


----------



## McSteel (Dec 4, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> I have a feeling that the analog one with the Seasonic inside will perform better



I wouldn't bet on it. But both the Seasonic's new platinum platform, and this, Flextronic's consumer platform, are about as close to perfection as one may hope to get. They're within a hair of one another, and both are under 1% regulation and under 25% ripple/noise. For me, at this point, it's just a matter of choosing whether one needs to have the Corsair Link connectivity or not.

However, I have to note that DSP is probably the future of PSUs, since it will probably be more cost-effective than implementing analog control, after the initial development costs are covered (less robust passive components needed = lower price).


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 4, 2012)

Seasonic is excellent but cables are disgusting and that is new Gold PSU for good cables.
But look... Seasonic Platinum 1KW delivery 1320W 12.27 fix, 5V rail barely move... Amazing...
3xHD7970 OC and 3930K 4.8GHz...

http://youtu.be/1yEsB0jZYTU

But cables, I can't look that, only look hurts me... never back on that kind on cables, never... this is paradice fabirc sleeve.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 4, 2012)

McSteel said:


> I wouldn't bet on it. But both the Seasonic's new platinum platform, and this, Flextronic's consumer platform, are about as close to perfection as one may hope to get. They're within a hair of one another, and both are under 1% regulation and under 25% ripple/noise. For me, at this point, it's just a matter of choosing whether one needs to have the Corsair Link connectivity or not.
> 
> However, I have to note that DSP is probably the future of PSUs, since it will probably be more cost-effective than implementing analog control, after the initial development costs are covered (less robust passive components needed = lower price).



You are probably right, but I generally like high quality analog "things". I know it's very subjective, but that's my experience, and it is how it is


----------



## McSteel (Dec 5, 2012)

No, I understand completely. There's no real substitute for the warm sound of a well-made tube amplifier, for example.

The trend is shrinking. Future generations of Intel CPUs will have most of their VRM on-die. Motherboards and systems overall are getting smaller and smaller (Mini-ITX, Pico-ITX...), and there probably will come a time to slim down all but the most essential voltage regulation duties all-round. I suspect that PSUs of the future will be "brought down" to 2 rails at most - the main rail (between 12 and 24V) and the standby rail (which, I suspect, might stay at 5V). All this in the interest of efficiency, both economic (build price) and electrical.

DSP topologies are vital to the success of these endeavors, hence my claims about their bright future.


----------



## Kaynar (Dec 28, 2012)

The question that I Cannot answer myself is WHY did they make a 760W and an 860W version? They are too close and the price difference is about 5%.... Atm scan.co.uk offers the AX860i for 170GBP and the AX760i for 158GBP...

Where is the real difference in these two products? What would make the AX760i a better buy than the AX860i for just 12GBP since they are both already expensive...?

I'm asking this cause I actually want to buy one but I cant make up my mind... I just have one 7970 GPU and a creative sound card and plan to upgrade my X58 platform during 2013 so is there a reason not to go for the 860W version which is literally not more expensive?


----------

